# For those using Adiri 'bottles'



## rik8144 (Apr 3, 2007)

What stage did your newborn use? We have playtex dropins but they gag DS....I think a combo of flow and the length of the nipple part. My nipple is like half the length of the playtex nipple. So, I wanted to order the adiri bottles and try those. He is 6 weeks old and I will go back to work when he is almost 3 months old. Should I get the slow flow 0-3 months or the med flow 3-6 months?

Thanks!


----------



## geeky (Oct 2, 2007)

If you plan to keep breastfeeding, then your best bet is the slowest flow nipples. I used the Playtex disposable system with my son and we used the slow flow newborn nipples until we weaned him from the bottle when he was a year old.


----------



## puffingirl (Nov 2, 2006)

We got the fastest flow for DD (even when she was just 3 mos) because my letdown and flow is VERY fast, so this mimics it best for us. She gets really mad if it's too slow.


----------



## veganone (May 10, 2007)

I'd think slow flow, but I have to say that we tried an Adiri one and they can only get just the nipple in their mouth, so not at all like nursing. DD hated it and I returned the 2nd one we got. The round part isn't soft enough for them to get a wide-mouth latch... DD does better on the Born Free ones. But, it's all preference; your LO might be happy with them.


----------



## Anastasiya (Jun 13, 2006)

I have a pretty fast letdown too, and the white bottle was unbearably slow. We are using the blue bottles (medium flow). We have no plans for using the orange ones (fast flow) at all because I think it would be too fast for him...

Unlike the PP mentioned, he takes a lot of the bottle in his mouth (more than just the nipple) and his mouth is always gaping wipe like it is when breastfeeding.

Oh yeah - these are the Natural Nursers. They saved my DH's sanity. The Breast Bottle didn't work at all (that was Adiri's original bottle).


----------



## Lady Lilya (Jan 27, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *veganone* 
I'd think slow flow, but I have to say that we tried an Adiri one and they can only get just the nipple in their mouth, so not at all like nursing. DD hated it and I returned the 2nd one we got. The round part isn't soft enough for them to get a wide-mouth latch... DD does better on the Born Free ones. But, it's all preference; your LO might be happy with them.

We have the Adiri Natural Nurser, and he CAN take a huge mouthful. The round part is very soft. The Adiri Breastbottle is discontinued.

I got the slowest flow, even though my letdowns are intense, to avoid him preferring the bottle.

Even on the slowest setting, he drained a whole ounce in less than a minute.


----------



## veganone (May 10, 2007)

Lady Lilya said:


> We have the Adiri Natural Nurser, and he CAN take a huge mouthful. The round part is very soft. The Adiri Breastbottle is discontinued.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Well that's our problem - we had the breastbottle... Although I don't have a very fast letdown, so maybe it would be too fast for her. Thanks for clarifying!


----------

